# New aviary owner !!



## Rich matthews (May 4, 2017)

Please.. any advice is welcome.. any dos or donts when starting a new aviary off ?


----------



## GeoffR (Jul 18, 2017)

Rich matthews said:


> Please.. any advice is welcome.. any dos or donts when starting a new aviary off ?


Ensure that the aviary is suitable for the intended species you intend to keep in it. As different species have different requirements. What are you hoping to keep ?
You can never learn too much about the species you intend to keep. Good luck.


----------



## Rich matthews (May 4, 2017)

finches


----------



## GeoffR (Jul 18, 2017)

I would definitely recommend that you cover the top of the aviary, as predators and wet weather could cause problems. I have never kept finches but they surely are beautiful birds. Good luck.


----------



## Rich matthews (May 4, 2017)

my finches have breed and 1 has hatched already ( they must like the aviary !) but do I get involved or just let nature take its course ?


----------



## GeoffR (Jul 18, 2017)

Rich matthews said:


> my finches have breed and 1 has hatched already ( they must like the aviary !) but do I get involved or just let nature take its course ?


In my opinion, no one can raise a chick like the parents. But as I say that is purely my own opinion. Where the species depends upon parent rearing, then feel they are far superior. And teach the young some lessons.


----------



## Rich matthews (May 4, 2017)

my birds are doing well.. but is there something different I can give them as a treat.. ie...some kind of nectar liquid.?


----------



## Ember (Jan 17, 2018)

What birds do you have? I don't know about a nectar liquid but egg bars or boiled egg is very enriching for birds to break and eat. Also I read somewhere you can make bird safe jelly which could be nice!


----------



## CharlesMeadows (May 20, 2019)

When it comes to building an aviary, always follow best practices, no matter which species you'll be keeping. Here is my best advice:

Plan, plan plan! 
Clear the area where you plan to construct the aviary and mark off the perimeter.
Opt for a a cement floor. It's the most durable and easiest to clean and therefore the healthiest for the birds.
Make sure you add adequate drainage to the aviary floor.
You can dig a ditch of about 18cm and fill it with concrete. Then, add concrete blocks or bricks in this ditch. These will support the aviary, raising it off the ground and preventing the wood from rotting.
It goes without saying that you should use bird-safe wood, like pine or maple.
If you can, use stainless steel aviary mesh. It will cost more, but it's worth it because it is the safest for the birds.
If you are worried about birds chewing on the aviary wood, you can apply a little bitter apple spray.
Use corrugated plastic or metal for the roof. 
Construct the roof at a slope or better drainage.
For heating, a chicken coop heater works well, and is not expensive
Best of luck!


----------



## Garviel Loken (Sep 3, 2017)

CharlesMeadows said:


> When it comes to building an aviary, always follow best practices, no matter which species you'll be keeping. Here is my best advice:
> 
> Plan, plan plan!
> Clear the area where you plan to construct the aviary and mark off the perimeter.
> ...


AWESOME!!!!


----------

